# While I was Away: Girlfriend Doesn't Realize Boyfriend is on Vacation (not my story)



## Explorer (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been involved with people like this.



This thing has made me laugh every time I've encountered it. I did a search but didn't find any SS.org references, so I hope it makes you laugh as well....


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 26, 2011)

Jesus Christ. That was amazing. Poor guy.


At least he used it to do a creative and hilarious video, and didn't put in any flame towards her, even when she fucks a guy days after.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 26, 2011)

Bitches be crazy.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2011)

That was excellent. Not for the dude of course, but damn. The seriously sloshed email was the best.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Jesus Christ. That was amazing. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> At least he used it to do a creative and hilarious video, and didn't put in any flame towards her, even when she fucks a guy days after.



I think technically during...I would have taken it as during anyway.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 26, 2011)

Dat bitch crazy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 26, 2011)

Women are insane.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 26, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Women are insane.


How much more eloquent than I.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I think technically during...I would have taken it as during anyway.



Well, during the whole thing, but he's careful to note that he was technically single at the time, so it wasn't during the relationship as she saw it. *laugh*

Not the best listener is an understatement.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Sep 26, 2011)

Foreveralone.jpg doesn't seem so fucking bad anymore.


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 26, 2011)

/biggest facepalm in existence


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

Seen this before. He dodged a bullet there. Could've ended up marrying that psycho bitch.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 26, 2011)

He should have gotten back together with her for one night and had angry pre-break up sex.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 26, 2011)

That's why I don't regret being a single for 2 years now


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 26, 2011)

A love the mentally unstable, they provide us with such entertaining stories.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 26, 2011)

That's hilarious and women are always bitching that we don't listen. Well sucks for him but atleast he figured out everything and didn't end up with her.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 26, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> That's hilarious and women are always bitching that we don't listen. Well sucks for him but atleast he figured out everything and didn't end up with her.



they rarely listen unless it's to someone else. then it's gospel.

that was hilarious. i feel so much happier after reading that.


----------



## murakami (Sep 26, 2011)

dumbass bitch. probably screwing around already when she was out going to clubs at night.

really glad the skank detroyed it on her terms that way the guy doesn't have to feel any guilt.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get it..how do you tell someone something like you're leaving the country for multiple weeks and they just "not get it". I feel as if there's more to the story. True she could just be completely insane but often those "she's a crazy bitch" stories usually turn out to be two-way ass hattery where both parties are to blame. Granted it made sense as to why he turned his phone off, but I would also think that if I decided to leave the country for a couple weeks I'd try to check in periodically just to make sure no one's dead or anything. Something about this story sounds off


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 26, 2011)

Considering I've had a smaller-scale version of this conversation with someone I dated before I met my wife, I can totally believe this. I knew women at the dawn of cellphones that would totally freak out if they didn't hear from me for 12 hours even if I told them I'd be elsewhere.


----------



## wlfers (Sep 26, 2011)

This sounds alot like my ex.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 26, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't get it..how do you tell someone something like you're leaving the country for multiple weeks and they just "not get it". I feel as if there's more to the story. True she could just be completely insane but often those "she's a crazy bitch" stories usually turn out to be two-way ass hattery where both parties are to blame. Granted it made sense as to why he turned his phone off, but I would also think that if I decided to leave the country for a couple weeks I'd try to check in periodically just to make sure no one's dead or anything. Something about this story sounds off



Or you are too glued to your cell phone, as most of modern society is. I don't even OWN a cell phone, the exact reasoning is: 

I am not home, you can leave a message, I do not want to be bothered in my current location, as again, I am not at home. I will get back to you, when I am home, on my own time, there is nothing you can do about it until then.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Or you are too glued to your cell phone, as most of modern society is. I don't even OWN a cell phone, the exact reasoning is:
> 
> I am not home, you can leave a message, I do not want to be bothered in my current location, as again, I am not at home. I will get back to you, when I am home, on my own time, there is nothing you can do about it until then.



I had this same reasoning for a long time. Eventually I was forced to cave by work requirements and a nagging wife  I have noticed that I've sunk into the habit of expecting certain people to answer all the time and getting mildly freaked when they don't (wife, for instance).


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 26, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't get it..how do you tell someone something like you're leaving the country for multiple weeks and they just "not get it". I feel as if there's more to the story. True she could just be completely insane but often those "she's a crazy bitch" stories usually turn out to be two-way ass hattery where both parties are to blame. Granted it made sense as to why he turned his phone off, but I would also think that if I decided to leave the country for a couple weeks I'd try to check in periodically just to make sure no one's dead or anything. Something about this story sounds off



Considering how much she emailed him, one would think he would bother sending her an email letting her know he's going to Europe. It always helps to have it actually written out as opposed to just saying it. Hell even a facebook update might have done just fine.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 26, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't get it..how do you tell someone something like you're leaving the country for multiple weeks and they just "not get it". I feel as if there's more to the story. True she could just be completely insane but often those "she's a crazy bitch" stories usually turn out to be two-way ass hattery where both parties are to blame. Granted it made sense as to why he turned his phone off, but I would also think that if I decided to leave the country for a couple weeks I'd try to check in periodically just to make sure no one's dead or anything. Something about this story sounds off



I agree. He paints himself out in a good light, we don't even know how much of it is true if any.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

Well we're never going to know so we might as well base our judgements on what we do know.


----------



## Double A (Sep 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well we're never going to know so we might as well base our judgements on what we do know.


In that case, what we know is bitches be crazy!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Or you are too glued to your cell phone, as most of modern society is. I don't even OWN a cell phone, the exact reasoning is:
> 
> I am not home, you can leave a message, I do not want to be bothered in my current location, as again, I am not at home. I will get back to you, when I am home, on my own time, there is nothing you can do about it until then.



I have a cheap pay as you go cellphone for the sole use of being contacted for emergencies. I don't talk on it all the time, only need a hour or so worth of minutes on it..but it just makes sense to have a way for people to get a hold of me in case of emergencies or if in the event I need someone. My mother recently suffered extensive brain damage from being dead for over 15 min and the doctors having to bring her back..that's the kind of thing I need to be contacted about and "I'm out..I don't want to be bothered" just doesn't quite cut it


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 26, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have a cheap pay as you go cellphone for the sole use of being contacted for emergencies. I don't talk on it all the time, only need a hour or so worth of minutes on it..but it just makes sense to have a way for people to get a hold of me in case of emergencies or if in the event I need someone. My mother recently suffered extensive brain damage from being dead for over 15 min and the doctors having to bring her back..that's the kind of thing I need to be contacted about and "I'm out..I don't want to be bothered" just doesn't quite cut it



Still does in my books, I can feel bad about it later, my presence won't make a difference in that case and at least I can enjoy my errands. People somehow managed before instant communication 24/7 afterall.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Still does in my books, I can feel bad about it later, my presence won't make a difference in that case and at least I can enjoy my errands. People somehow managed before instant communication 24/7 afterall.



My mother seeing me during a situation where she would definately need to see her family wouldn't make a difference? Not to mention I had to get to the hospital to straighten things out and give important info. Trust me, it makes a difference in that case. So a cell phone is needed if in the event I need to be contacted for emergencies. And even if a situation like that hadn't occured, you never know what could happen, so it's odd in this day and age that someone would lose contact with everyone they know for two weeks, turning off their phone..but then thinking to send their grandparents a postcard. Not impossible of course..but very unusual.

Your opinion is it's alright to think "regardless of the fact that I know I might need to provide help in some way should loved ones become ill, screw that because I want to enjoy my day and not be bothered"? Now I see your point regarding simple things people don't need to be contacted for, but to claim a cellphone has no real use is rather short sighted.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

Some people go on these trips to completely cut themselves off and escape from life for a while. Having a phone with you kinda defeats the object of it. Some people wouldn't be able to handle it, I personally would need to know everything was okay back home, but I can see why people would want to cut communications loose for a while.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Some people go on these trips to completely cut themselves off and escape from life for a while. Having a phone with you kinda defeats the object of it. Some people wouldn't be able to handle it, I personally would need to know everything was okay back home, but I can see why people would want to cut communications loose for a while.



Which is my point. Some people would, but these days it's rare...especially considering he had a girlfriend who apparently didn't seem to get the hint he was leaving. I'd like to know how long they were together and if he knew she was that "stupid" beforehand. Too many factors left out in the story to make a clear decision. Obviously she handled it horribly but I still would love to have some questions answered. Wasn't there also something about her contacting a friend of his too? Apparently this friend either just didn't tell her or didn't know either?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, so let's assume there's a part of the story missing. What would that be?

We know that he left the country. 

We know that the girlfriend slutted around to get revenge at the boyfriend. 

We know that the mother knew, and told the girlfriend.

We know that the girlfriend was regretful and asked him to delete the previous emails before reading them, so he would find out she had slutted around. 

I think the one-way communication contained a remarkably consistent story. Given there was absolutely *no* input from the other side, it's hard to say that the girlfriend was made to look bad. It's that her own words make her look bad.

----

(Deleted story of a relationship gone wrong. Sorry, folks!)

I'm just tossing this out there because I totally believe there are people out there who are disasters, and one can only learn and move on.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Which is my point. Some people would, but these days it's rare...especially considering he had a girlfriend who apparently didn't seem to get the hint he was leaving. I'd like to know how long they were together and if he knew she was that "stupid" beforehand. Too many factors left out in the story to make a clear decision. Obviously she handled it horribly but I still would love to have some questions answered. Wasn't there also something about her contacting a friend of his too? Apparently this friend either just didn't tell her or didn't know either?



Well apparently his mother knew, and she didn't have the common sense to call her up and ask her. One would assume that would be your first point of call.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I never said a word. I just put all this out, and said, I'm not going to say anything. *You can read it all in her own words, and make your decision about whether I'm trustworthy*, or if she is.


 
Trustworthy because you didn't cheat, but untrustworthy because you made photocopies of her personal journals .

Unless she _let_ people read and copy her journals, in which case...


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 26, 2011)

Women....can't live with them and can't light them on fire and throw them down the steps.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 26, 2011)

BrianUV777BK said:


> Women....can't live with them and *can't light them on fire and throw them down the steps.*



Well, you *can*, but it's not a recommended practice. 



Also, one thing you should always do before a trip is tell several people where you're going and if you're going to shut off your phone and not have any contact with home. It doesn't matter how long you're gone or where, several people should still know, in case if you're gone longer than the allotted time-frame given and they need to call authorities to search for you. (Anybody hear about Aron Ralston or see the movie "127 Hours" based off of his story?)


But, his girlfriend at the time did overreact to not having constant contact with him, I'll give him that.


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2011)

Well she DID call his friend who vouched for him, but she didn't believe it and claimed to have "heard him in the background," as well as his mom not having her number, and her not leaving it when she left his mom the message. I mean, given who it is she should've assumed that the mom didn't have the number, and thus left it at the end of the message.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 27, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Trustworthy because you didn't cheat, but untrustworthy because you made photocopies of her personal journals .
> 
> Unless she _let_ people read and copy her journals, in which case...



Could be that I was untrustworthy. It turned out that she was capable of lying in court, so I'll defend the photocopies. It's humorous to be considered untrustworthy in taking out insurance against someone who was willing to perjure themselves on multiple occasions. *laugh* I'll not get into all that, though....

----

Anyway, the story I posted was a mild walk on the psycho side, and that's as close as I care to get to a situation like that again.... *laugh*


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2011)

I think we've all dated psycho women. The last woman I dated I paid for plastic surgery (not tits) and then a month after she healed up she broke up with me after fucking 2 people (separately) at a Canada Day party. I also came to find out she fucked 6 people (4 guys, 2 chicks) in the entire span of our relationship and was dating someone behind my back for the last month and a half or so of our relationship  She is still begging me to take her back.

Bitches be trippin'.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 27, 2011)

Holy shit you guys just LOOK for shit to bitch and argue about...


The video was funny at face value leave it at that, he has a whole website that he links as well that is full of little gems. 

Sit back and enjoy some things guys...


edit: heres another one from him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3seXyIQT5jQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Holy shit you guys just LOOK for shit to bitch and argue about...
> 
> 
> The video was funny at face value leave it at that, he has a whole website that he links as well that is full of little gems.
> ...



You know the video is going to be gold when someone "comes out of the furry closet"


----------



## murakami (Sep 27, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think we've all dated psycho women. The last woman I dated I paid for plastic surgery (not tits) and then a month after she healed up she broke up with me after fucking 2 people (separately) at a Canada Day party. I also came to find out she fucked 6 people (4 guys, 2 chicks) in the entire span of our relationship and was dating someone behind my back for the last month and a half or so of our relationship  She is still begging me to take her back.
> 
> Bitches be trippin'.


 

dude, may i ask why you payed for her surgery?
did you really love her or something? i am really sorry to hear that
bitch did that.

anyways, a lot of people here are coming to the conclusion that this guy didn't tell the girl properly that he was going. also note that, in the span of two days, she went batshit crazy. now i can understand that emotions can get the better half of anyone... but she flipped out.

keep in mind, that she screwed another guy right away... thats really tasteless... and to even tell him that she did... trash.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Christ now I am fucking paranoid about my girlfriend.... she says she hates me sometimes...others she loves me. She just "hates me" when she knows I'm right and she can't argue with me


----------



## synrgy (Sep 27, 2011)

Trust is pretty much _everything_ in a relationship. Without trust, failure is absolutely unavoidable. I've long said "If you don't have trust, you don't have anything."

I saw this guy's video a couple years ago and I find it absolutely hilarious. I'm incredibly thankful that, for all the drama I've had to endure in my own relationships over the years, I've never had to deal with something quite that crazy. I mean, I've been cheated on (with one of my best friends, no less! ) and I've definitely dealt with my fair share of chromosome-based-insanity, but this situation was a whole new level as compared to my own experiences.


----------



## XEN (Sep 27, 2011)

Lesson 1. Learn to use your email client's vacation response.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 27, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> She just "hates me" when she knows I'm right and she can't argue with me



She is a liar, women never know that, and always argue


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2011)

murakami said:


> dude, may i ask why you payed for her surgery?
> did you really love her or something? i am really sorry to hear that
> bitch did that.



We were together for a year and a half, so yeah, I was pretty attached 

The long version is I covered half of it, she covered the other half on the promise she would pay me back right away. There's a bit more to it, but it takes time to type it all out and I have to run  And if I told you what it was for, you wouldn't fucking believe me  This girl was SMOKING fucking hot, and had a fucking awesome body, nothing to be self conscious about at all. Like, I'm talking model hot. Too bad on the inside she's just a ball of insecurity and bullshit 

But, I'm seeing another chick now who's cool as fuck, hot, and loves zombies and video games, so it works out


----------



## murakami (Sep 27, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> We were together for a year and a half, so yeah, I was pretty attached
> 
> The long version is I covered half of it, she covered the other half on the promise she would pay me back right away. There's a bit more to it, but it takes time to type it all out and I have to run  And if I told you what it was for, you wouldn't fucking believe me  This girl was SMOKING fucking hot, and had a fucking awesome body, nothing to be self conscious about at all. Like, I'm talking model hot. Too bad on the inside she's just a ball of insecurity and bullshit
> 
> But, I'm seeing another chick now who's cool as fuck, hot, and loves zombies and video games, so it works out


 
i am glad that throwing that girl to the curve landed you something better.  ~

yeah, i think everyone here has had their hands deep in doodoo before. freakin, i was with a girl who started slapping me... IN PUBLIC


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2011)

God damn


----------



## Xaios (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey JJ, know what you could do to get back at her?


Post nudes. 











































OF HER! Sweet mother of God, not of you! Of her!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> OF HER! Sweet mother of God, not of you! Of her!




I literally Laughed out Loud!  Good thing I wasn't sipping on a tasty beverage at the same time!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 28, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Hey JJ, know what you could do to get back at her?
> 
> 
> Post nudes.
> ...



I don't have any, SHE had trust issues if you can believe that shit


----------



## WickedSymphony (Sep 28, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't have any, SHE had trust issues if you can believe that shit



I can believe it! Sounds like one of the nutters that thinks she should cheat on every dude she's with because they're all going to cheat on her eventually anyway so she should at least do it first


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 28, 2011)

PM me with cell numbers so I can sext you guys pictures of my cock.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 28, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> PM me with cell numbers so I can sext you guys pictures of my cock.








JJ and his giant cock.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 29, 2011)

I cant believe no one has questioned the most important thing here, which is:



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I paid for plastic surgery (not tits)



Why not tits?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2011)

She had nice tits. Weren't the biggest, but they were nice and perky.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 2, 2011)

Women like the one in the OP seem to be the only kind of women attracted to me. I'd go completely gay, but tits and vag are still too appealing to me for that.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 3, 2011)

Find a shemale?


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 4, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Find a shemale?


 

Already workin towards that my man!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Oct 4, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> I literally Laughed out Loud!  Good thing I wasn't sipping on a tasty beverage at the same time!!


Too bad I was.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 4, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> Too bad I was.


 

Student loans. They replace computers......




Regarding the OP:
Proof that it isn't always the GUY that has listening issues.....


----------



## jkspawn (Oct 7, 2011)

@ 6:19...WOW


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 9, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> PM me with cell numbers so I can sext you guys pictures of my cock.


I literally LOLed when I read this after the preceding few posts! 

Then followed by the post of the giant cock, just too goddamn funny!!!!!!
"JJ and his giant cock"


----------

